# Telescoping Pipe?



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I work with another licensed plumber to get through the slow periods. Anyway, he has a client with a potential terrecota house drain/sewer replacement. A 4" c/i stack feeds into existing terrecota horizontal house drain in crawl space. The clay goes through the foundation & makes it's way to the lateral at the curb. Question is, will 4" PVC or ABS telescope through the terrecota? He's trying to keep crawl-space digging to a minimum and being able to slide a piece of PVC through the clay would be sweet. Any thoughts would be appreciated.:thumbup: Even though both he & I have done our share of connections to clay with fernco's, we've never tried or thought about seeing if the plastic will fit inside the clay.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

mccmech said:


> I work with another licensed plumber to get through the slow periods. Anyway, he has a client with a potential terrecota house drain/sewer replacement. A 4" c/i stack feeds into existing terrecota horizontal house drain in crawl space. The clay goes through the foundation & makes it's way to the lateral at the curb. Question is, will 4" PVC or ABS telescope through the terrecota? He's trying to keep crawl-space digging to a minimum and being able to slide a piece of PVC through the clay would be sweet. Any thoughts would be appreciated.:thumbup: Even though both he & I have done our share of connections to clay with fernco's, we've never tried or thought about seeing if the plastic will fit inside the clay.



If it does something is wrong.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Isn't the clay pipings ID still 4"? PVC has an outer diameter of 4.5. So he would have to reduce all the 4" to 3" which has a 3.5" OD. Still have to deal with couplings and that.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

If I read everything correct he just wants to get it through the chain wall, right? Just break out the terracotta where it exits and run through existing hole, that stuff breaks very easy with a hammer, even easier with a bfh.

I do know it does not fit, if it did fit it would make connecting to it easy as pie.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

To answer your question: No. If you have experience with PVC/ABS to TC connections , then you should excavate and repair/replace as needed.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> If I read everything correct he just wants to get it through the chain wall, right? Just break out the terracotta where it exits and run through existing hole, that stuff breaks very easy with a hammer, even easier with a bfh.
> 
> I do know it does not fit, if it did fit it would make connecting to it easy as pie.


The bigger issue is having to dig up as much of the crawl-space. Feeling is that if he can slide 4" plastic through the clay, as far into the crawl as possible, it would save a fair amount of excavation/back-fill time. I personally realize the difference between i.d & o.d & that, based on that, the only diff between materials should be the o.d. of the pipe. I promised my buddy I'd ask the question here since he's not as inquisitive as me, so as to actually ask for help. Besides I think he's scared of the speed-bag greeting his testicles would get. You are quite the "Carnivorous Bunch"!:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Agrees. Connecting to clay isn't a big deal but at this stage they really need to get that clay out from under the house. Just run the 4" PVC in to the CI.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Could the new line not be hung throughout? I don't know how much room you have...


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

mccmech said:


> The bigger issue is having to dig up as much of the crawl-space. Feeling is that if he can slide 4" plastic through the clay, as far into the crawl as possible, it would save a fair amount of excavation/back-fill time. I personally realize the difference between i.d & o.d & that, based on that, the only diff between materials should be the o.d. of the pipe. I promised my buddy I'd ask the question here since he's not as inquisitive as me, so as to actually ask for help. Besides I think he's scared of the speed-bag greeting his testicles would get. You are quite the "Carnivorous Bunch"!:laughing:


 If you get lucky it'll be 6 inch clay and then you can buy a 20 foot length of 4 inch pvc and it'll fit inside the 6 inch clay hope that helps what part of the country are you in and I am assuming terra cotta is buried under the crawl space


----------

